# Can I increase Screen Resolution??

## jsander

On windows I have my screen resolution at 1280 x 800, but in gentoo it doesn't have anything bigger than 1024 x 768. Is it possible to increase this to anything larger? I don't think I've done anything to setup my intel onboard graphics card, could it have been configured automatically? Thanks, Jeff

----------

## chunderbunny

Have you followed the X server config guide?.

----------

## jsander

I tried changing the screen section of xorg.conf by adding a "1280x1024" section, but it didn't seem to do anything.

Can I run Xorg -configure while X is running? If not how can I get out of X? If I cntl-alt-backspace it exits X, but then automatically reboots it.

Here is my current xorg.conf

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "X.Org Configured"

   Screen   0   "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice   "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice   "TouchPad" "AlwaysCore"

# PS/2 Mouse not detected

# Serial Mouse not detected

   InputDevice   "USB Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

#No Synaptics touchpad found

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option   "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

   

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/util"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/local/share/fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/jisx0213"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/shinonome"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/kacst-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/sgi-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/unfonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load   "ddc"

   Load   "vbe"

   Load   "GLcore"

   Load   "dbe"

   Load   "dri"

   Load   "extmod"

   Load   "glx"

   Load   "bitmap"

   Load   "speedo"

   Load   "type1"

   Load   "freetype"

   Load   "record"

   Load    "synaptics"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Keyboard0"

   Driver   "kbd"

   Option   "CoreKeyboard"

   Option   "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option   "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option   "XkbOptions" "grp:toggle,grp_led:scroll"

   Option   "XkbVariant" ",winkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Serial Mouse"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Protocol" "Microsoft"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"

   Option   "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

   Option   "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "PS/2 Mouse"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/misc/psaux"

   Option   "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

   Option   "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

   Option   "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "USB Mouse"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents" "true"

   Option   "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option   "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option   "Buttons" "5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "TouchPad"

   Driver   "synaptics"

   Option   "Protocol" "event"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/input/event2"

   Option   "LeftEdge" "130"

   Option   "RightEdge" "840"

   Option   "TopEdge" "130"

   Option   "BottomEdge" "640"

   Option   "FingerLow" "7"

   Option   "FingerHigh" "8"

   Option   "MaxTapTime" "180"

   Option   "MaxTapMove" "110"

   Option   "MaxDoubleTapTime" "1000"

   Option   "ClickTime" "1"

   Option   "SingleTapTimeout" "10"

   Option   "VertScrollDelta" "100"

   Option   "MinSpeed" "0.60"

   Option   "MaxSpeed" "1.10"

   Option   "AccelFactor" "0.030"

   Option   "SHMConfig" "on"

   Option  "TouchpadOff" "2"

EndSection

# Auto-generated by mkxf86config

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   HorizSync    28.0 - 96.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

   ### Available Driver options are:-

   # sw_cursor is needed for some ati and radeon cards

   #Option     "sw_cursor"

   #Option     "hw_cursor"

   #Option     "NoAccel"

   #Option     "ShowCache"

   #Option     "ShadowFB"

   #Option     "UseFBDev"

   #Option     "Rotate"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   # The following line is auto-generated by x11-misc/mkxf86config

   Driver      "vesa"

   VendorName  "All"

   BoardName   "All"

#   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Screen0"

   Device   "Card0"

   Monitor   "Monitor0"

   DefaultColorDepth 24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   1

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   4

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   8

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   15

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   16

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   24

      Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   32

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

----------

## genfive

 *jsander wrote:*   

> I tried changing the screen section of xorg.conf by adding a "1280x1024" section, but it didn't seem to do anything.
> 
> [/code]

 

1280x800 is a non-standard wide-screen resolutions, and you need to find the information from your manufacturer, and then add an extra line in your xorg.conf... give me just a moment and I will post what I have on my laptop.

----------

## genfive

okay, here is what I have for my Toshiba satellite, which also has 1280x800 resolution:

you need to add the following line to your "Monitor" section

```

ModeLine "1280x800" 83.46 1280 1344 1480 1680 800 801 804 828 -HSync +Vsync

```

don't ask me what it means... I grabbed it from some where on the Internet and it seems to be working.

----------

## Dieter@be

and what to do if you want your boot up messages, login screen,console,... in a higher resolution?

----------

## chunderbunny

Ah, that's a different problem entirely. This requires you to compile a framebuffer driver apprpriate for your graphics chip into the kernel. I recommend using the vesa-tng driver so that you can set the default resolution in the kernel config, this way you shouldn't have to add any extra kernel parameters in your grub.conf. 

You can also set a nifty boot up logo and background image by following the Gensplash HOWTO on the Gentoo wiki. (It also explains in detail how to set up the framebuffer stuff, just skip the logo parts if you don't want a logo)

----------

## Dieter@be

no no, i want nothing fancy, no logo's, graphics,... just increase the resolution of the boot-up messages, the login-thing and the console so i can see more  :Smile: 

----------

## genfive

 *Dieter@be wrote:*   

> no no, i want nothing fancy, no logo's, graphics,... just increase the resolution of the boot-up messages, the login-thing and the console so i can see more 

 

i have had a lot of problems using the framebuffer, especially when your screen-resolution is not standard.  In fact, I opt out the framebuffer support in my kernel.  But with the ModeLine I gave you, you should be able to run X with the resolution you wanted.

----------

## Dieter@be

i'm not the topicstarter   :Wink:  (more of a topic-hijacker   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## jsander

well, speaking as the topic starter, adding the ModeLine line to my xorg.conf didn't seem to have any effect and X still runs with the same screen resolution options.

----------

## genfive

 *jsander wrote:*   

> well, speaking as the topic starter, adding the ModeLine line to my xorg.conf didn't seem to have any effect and X still runs with the same screen resolution options.

 

By looking at the xorg.conf you posted earlier, is it because your xorg.conf didn't have 1280x800?  Aside from the ModeLine, you also need to tell xorg.conf to use 1280x800 resolution.

----------

## jsander

 *genfive wrote:*   

>  *jsander wrote:*   well, speaking as the topic starter, adding the ModeLine line to my xorg.conf didn't seem to have any effect and X still runs with the same screen resolution options. 
> 
> By looking at the xorg.conf you posted earlier, is it because your xorg.conf didn't have 1280x800?  Aside from the ModeLine, you also need to tell xorg.conf to use 1280x800 resolution.

 

I added the resolution after posting that, how do I tell xorg.conf to use 1280x800?? Thanks.

----------

## genfive

Below is my xorg.conf with some non-relevant sections removed (fonts, input devices etc.)... notice the screen section where it defaults to 1280x800

```

# XFree86 4 configuration created by pyxf86config

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Default Layout"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice   "Synaptics Mouse" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "AlwaysCore"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "fbdevhw"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "freetype"

#   Load  "type1"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "synaptics"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver     "synaptics"

  Identifier     "Synaptics Mouse"

#  Option   "Device"        "/dev/psaux"

  Option        "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"

  Option   "Protocol"      "auto-dev"

  Option        "SHMConfig"             "yes"

  Option   "LeftEdge"      "120"

  Option   "RightEdge"      "830"

  Option   "TopEdge"      "120"

  Option   "BottomEdge"      "650"

  Option   "FingerLow"      "14"

  Option   "FingerHigh"      "15"

  Option   "MaxTapTime"      "180"

  Option   "MaxTapMove"      "110"

  Option   "EmulateMidButtonTime"   "75"

  Option   "VertScrollDelta"   "20"

  Option   "HorizScrollDelta"   "20"

  Option   "MinSpeed"      "0.5"

  Option   "MaxSpeed"      "0.75"

  Option   "AccelFactor"      "0.01"

  Option   "EdgeMotionMinSpeed"   "200"

  Option   "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed"   "200"

  Option   "UpDownScrolling"   "1"

  Option   "CircularScrolling"   "1"

  Option   "CircScrollDelta"   "0.1"

  Option   "CircScrollTrigger"   "2"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option       "Emulate3Buttons" "yes"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier "Monitor0"

    VendorName "Toshiba"

    Option     "DPMS"

    HorizSync  28.0-75.0

    VertRefresh 60

    ModeLine "1280x800" 83.46 1280 1344 1480 1680 800 801 804 828 -HSync +Vsync

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Videocard0"

   Driver      "i810"

   VendorName  "Videocard vendor"

   BoardName   "Intel 852"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Videocard0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   Subsection "Display"

                Viewport 0 0

      Depth 24

      Virtual 1280 800

   EndSubsection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

      Modes    "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1280x800" "1280x960" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Group        0

   Mode         0666

EndSection

```

----------

## blu3bird

You may also need to patch your video bios...

```
emerge sys-apps/855resolution
```

if

```
855resolution -l
```

does NOT show 1280x800 you need to patch it.

(read /etc/conf.d/855resolution and 855resolutions docs to find out how to do that)

example: mine shows(i915gm card)

```
855resolution version 0.4, by Alain Poirier

Chipset: Unknown (id=0x25908086)

VBIOS type: 2

VBIOS Version: 1219

Mode 30 : 640x480, 8 bits/pixel

Mode 32 : 800x600, 8 bits/pixel

Mode 34 : 1024x768, 8 bits/pixel

Mode 38 : 1280x1024, 8 bits/pixel

Mode 3a : 1600x1200, 8 bits/pixel

Mode 3c : 1280x800, 8 bits/pixel

Mode 41 : 640x480, 16 bits/pixel

Mode 43 : 800x600, 16 bits/pixel

Mode 45 : 1024x768, 16 bits/pixel

Mode 49 : 1280x1024, 16 bits/pixel

Mode 4b : 1600x1200, 16 bits/pixel

Mode 4d : 1280x800, 16 bits/pixel

Mode 50 : 640x480, 32 bits/pixel

Mode 52 : 800x600, 32 bits/pixel

Mode 54 : 1024x768, 32 bits/pixel

Mode 58 : 1280x1024, 32 bits/pixel

Mode 5a : 1600x1200, 32 bits/pixel

Mode 5c : 1280x800, 32 bits/pixel
```

----------

## jsander

 *blu3bird wrote:*   

> You may also need to patch your video bios...
> 
> ```
> emerge sys-apps/855resolution
> ```
> ...

 

when I run 855resolution -l it says command not found. sys-apps/855resolution is masked, should I emerge it anyway?

----------

## blu3bird

yes (it's testing, not hard masked)

----------

## jsander

 *blu3bird wrote:*   

> yes (it's testing, not hard masked)

 

Thanks, actually I just added the line Virtual 1280 800 that I saw in one of your configs and now it works! Should I still emerge 855resolution?? Also how does linux know what resolutions the monitor can and cannot support? i.e. what happens if I ask it to use a resolution that isn't supported, like a billion x a billion?

Also when I launch X before it loads it shows a blurred and distorted version of the screen that was last on the monitor when X exited for a couple seconds, is there any way to fix this? It's not a big deal, but I was wondering about it.

Thanks for all the help! - Jeff

----------

## genfive

 *jsander wrote:*   

>  *blu3bird wrote:*   yes (it's testing, not hard masked) 
> 
> Thanks, actually I just added the line Virtual 1280 800 that I saw in one of your configs and now it works! Should I still emerge 855resolution?? Also how does linux know what resolutions the monitor can and cannot support? i.e. what happens if I ask it to use a resolution that isn't supported, like a billion x a billion?
> 
> Also when I launch X before it loads it shows a blurred and distorted version of the screen that was last on the monitor when X exited for a couple seconds, is there any way to fix this? It's not a big deal, but I was wondering about it.
> ...

 

Cheers, mate! Glad it is working for you, finally!

----------

